# RAF Kingston Bagpuize Watch Tower



## DigitalNoise (Dec 29, 2008)

The second trip up here in less than a week for me, I forgot my tripod's quick release plate the first time so had to do the 2 hour round trip again. 

A brief history of the place...

"The airfield was never completed, and used PSP runways.

Used principally as a Glider Training School (Hotspurs).

Also used briefly in 1943 for 20 (P) AFU (Oxfords).

On 7th Feb 1944 an advance party from IXth USAF move in to begin trials on a wire mesh covering over original runway surface.

P-47's used intensively to test new surface - frequent repairs needed.

June 1944: experimental surface removed. 

Station lies dormant until 14 Dec 1944.

Dec 1944: 3MU establish sub-site.

Subsite closes on 14th June 1954."






The building sits dormant near the technical site which is now an industrial estate.












The building is pretty much bare, although strucurally sound.








I dont know what all this wood was for.




This was one of the few features left, the PBX connection box.




Some nice mineral deposits were forming on the floor.








The signals office and the view to the technical site.




The control room.




The view outside. The two Blister hangars, two T2 hangers and two Butler hangars have been demolished.




Looking back in.




Some cool textures.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2008)

Good to see the watch tower still standing. Excellent photos as always, DN. Cheers.


----------



## krela (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a place called bagpuss? I wanna live there!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2008)

krela said:


> There's a place called bagpuss? I wanna live there!



 I almost said it!. Glad someone else thought the same thing!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 29, 2008)

lol, after trying to pronounce it correctly I gave up and just call it Kingston Bagpuss.
Thanks Foxy, I've got the week off for once so I can finally make use of those countless hours spent on google earth!! There will be more...


----------



## Kaputnik (Dec 29, 2008)

I like these night pics, ghostly sheep! 
looks an interesting place. what are PSP runways?


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Ta mate, PSP= Pierced Steel Planking.


----------



## Kaputnik (Dec 30, 2008)

DigitalNoise said:


> Ta mate, PSP= Pierced Steel Planking.


Thanks for the info, DN.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 30, 2008)

I googled it, and found this photo from somewhere else with a P38 parked up.


----------



## Neosea (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool looking bus, more info from wiki here


----------



## batroy (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to work very close to this building, nice to see it again! It's pronounced "Bagpyooze" by the locals.


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 3, 2009)

Those night photos are stunning mate. I am starting to get quite interested in old military stuff, this place looks great!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 6, 2009)

Swapsies! I'm gagging to get underground!!!


----------



## Random (Jan 14, 2009)

Love the lighting in those exterior shots, I've put the second shot on my desktop.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Random, nice to know they're getting some use!


----------



## undeterredham (Jan 16, 2009)

Some quality photo's there. Hope I get that good


----------

